# If everyone who knew you were gone



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Or anyone who knew who you are.

Basically if no one in the world knew anything about you, how would you feel? Sad? Relieved? Neutral? 

(Assuming you are independent and don't have to worry about being taken care of.)


----------



## Jasper Yuuki (Feb 12, 2013)

I will start my life with a new beginning, though I will still miss the people that are gone.


----------



## ParetoCaretheStare (Jan 18, 2012)

I'd explore, create, try to get some things accomplished, made, sold...I would spend my time doing what I do now, but as a newborn once again. I would seek solidarity in making decisions that would ultimately make me happy, not solely for the purpose of making others pleased and impressed. I would live without looking back.


----------



## Heartwork (Jun 20, 2012)

It wouldn't really affect me a whole lot.

I think it's ultimately the ego that would be damaged by us not having anyone to know and appreciate us. As long as we're still in tune with ourselves and where we stand and what we want to endeavor towards, I think we're all set.

The dramatic effect of all our loved one's memories being wiped out would be pretty rough though, haha.


----------



## Flatlander (Feb 25, 2012)

There's an interesting proposition. Would it free me of financial debt? Any kind of real-world standing I ever had? A lot of people 'know me' by name, if not in substance.

How I'd like for those associations to be gone, in particular. But how would this have been accomplished? What does it mean - substantially - is the nature of my existence changed?

Without the answer to that question, I don't know what to plan for.


----------



## Grau the Great (Mar 2, 2012)

My life is from my perspective. The absence of others doesn't change that all that much. Bottomline, it wouldn't change who I am or what I believe in all that much :3


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Well it would certainly bother me. All those shared connections, lost forever. I would miss those moments terribly. And the people who helped make them.


----------



## Chaerephon (Apr 28, 2013)

Can I re-meet or get to know people? If so I'd be fine. I'd miss everyone, but it would also be a chance to create an even better version of me.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Dear God, what an awful situation.
I know first impressions are a blessing, but I would feel so alone that I doubt I'd have the ability to love again.


----------



## RandomNote (Apr 10, 2013)

Id feel kinda meh.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

I would find the loss of my SO devastating, because we have a very deep connection and I am fully aware of how rare and special it is to find someone like him. I haven't loved anyone this way before. But, I'd suck it up and move on. Other than losing that one connection, I would be happy. I'd start life afresh.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS (Jun 21, 2011)

I often say that I hate people. But just because I hate them doesn't mean that I don't love them as well. And so while I wouldn't care if some people I knew were gone, there are still many others that I would miss an awful lot if they suddenly disappeared out of my life. There are a few people that I intend to keep in my life until I day in my sleep at the age of 132. So I would be really devastated if I were to lose "everyone" that I love. :sad:


----------



## Herp (Nov 25, 2010)

I'd be lost as hell.

What to do? Where to go? Everything would be pretty much arbritary until I found something to start my life from.


----------



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

Meh.. If you think this is an opportunity to rid yourself of a horrible past life, think again. Those things you did will find a way to come out one way or another and thus people having died/disappeared would be pointless.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

It depends. Does my life goes on the way it always has (like, I hold the same positions and roles, and all other roles have just been replaced by new people who don't know me)? Or, am I suddenly in an alien environment where everything is different and everyone is new and I've been completely cut off from my old existence and have to start from scratch? I'm going to assume it's the former.

So...

I'd probably feel a little panicky at first. This is going to sound waaay "emo", and for that I'm sorry, but it's just true: It has become increasingly difficult for me to find any reason to carry on in this life, apart from "some people would be hurt if I died". At the same time, for this very reason, if all my loved ones were to disappear.... I'd feel somewhat relieved.

Also traumatic would be suddenly finding myself totally devoid of interpersonal connection. So much time, energy, vulnerability and investment, love, memories.... just up and gone? And, certain people think I am valuable, an opinion I both resent and cling to as I search to validate myself.

But then again I could start anew. And then I'd have to decide, do I craft a new persona that I like better? I mean, I wouldn't become like a cunning narcissist or anything, but I could act more confident and assertive and so on. Or, do I drop pretenses entirely? If my roles and status in life are the same, that would just be draining because I don't like where I am and now I don't know anyone who accepts me anyway. But there would be new opportunities... and now I'd be free to decide if I want to take them...


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Assuming, as spectralsparrow did, that I hold the same rough position in life, just without the people I know in it, I'd probably be rather lost. The people I have are really how I connect to the world around me, much as I don't want to admit my dependence on them. They're what I cling to when I'm having difficulty in my classes (or whatever else have you), and so without them I'd have great difficulty dealing with whatever hardships I may face.

That said, I also know myself and that I'd make new friends and make a new surrogate family around me, so I suppose the lost feeling would only be until that happened again. I'd probably be depressed for a short time, but quickly attach myself to new people fairly quickly, and start cultivating new friendships on which to have my foundation.

I also love seeing how well each of these answers relate to each person's type.


----------



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

Deep down inside I know that even my worst enemy deserves to live out his days on Earth like me. :-/


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> Or anyone who knew who you are.
> 
> Basically if no one in the world knew anything about you, how would you feel? Sad? Relieved? Neutral?
> 
> (Assuming you are independent and don't have to worry about being taken care of.)


Over 99% of the planet doesn't know about me, which doesn't keep me up at night.


----------



## bluhorizon (Sep 17, 2012)

Scared. I have no job and still live at home :shocked: I can't prepare for that kind of situation.


----------



## Yobi (Jun 17, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> Or anyone who knew who you are.
> 
> Basically if no one in the world knew anything about you, how would you feel? Sad? Relieved? Neutral?
> 
> (Assuming you are independent and don't have to worry about being taken care of.)


I would be relieved for the opportunities of getting a second chance without people judging or critiquing you.


----------

